# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 3DS revealed!



## beta4attack (Sep 13, 2012)

​
The latest Corocoro magazine revealed a Mystery Dungeon game within it's pages and it revealed some info along with it:
- due out this Winter in Japan (2012)
- start off as a character who turns into Pikachu as you fall into a dream EDIT: Serebii says that you can turn into either Pikachu, Oshawott, Axew, Snivy or Tepig
- full 3D
- standalone title (not two versions)
- features Pokémon from Unova such as Gurdurr, Hydreigon and Virizion
- receive Quest Requests from Dunsparce
- Cofagrigus runs a store
- Rampardos runs the Treasure Store
- Kecleon returns with the Goods store
- An augmented reality feature allows you to unlock dungeons by scanning objects in the real world.

It will be called called Pokemon: Mysterious Dungeon: Magnagate and the Infinite Labrynth.









I am SERIOUSLY hyped for this! All that I needed 

Source:
http://gonintendo.co...e2a0b6d704909d4


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 13, 2012)

WANT. MY BODY IS READY FOR THIS.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2012)

Not like that other pokemon game, this may make me bite.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't wait . Knew it had to be coming soon, I love these games so damn much.


----------



## beta4attack (Sep 13, 2012)

Just found some into not mentioned above from Siliconera via Serebii:
- An augmented reality feature allows you to unlock dungeons by scanning objects in the real world.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 13, 2012)

Weird, I was thinking about this today :S


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2012)

Po-_come on_ (am I doing it right Gars?)! This is probably the worst news I've heard for the 3DS in a while.

Nintendo, I'm gonna raichu a letter and tell you to get your ass in gear and give us a good pokemon game for the 3DS. Hell, I would love to see a Pokemon Yellow remake built from the ground up.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 13, 2012)

[yt][media]VLnWf1sQkjY[/media][/yt]


----------



## Santee (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my god








ShadowSoldier said:


> Po-_come on_ (am I doing it right Gars?)! This is probably the worst news I've heard for the 3DS in a while.
> 
> Nintendo, I'm gonna raichu a letter and tell you to get your ass in gear and give us a good pokemon game for the 3DS. Hell, I would love to see a Pokemon Yellow remake built from the ground up.


What! The first one had a much better story, and post game than any of the actually main Pokemon games imo.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

This, plus the Wii U price will keep me entertained.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwww yeaaaah, this is what I'm talking about.
I did like Super Pokémon Rumble but this is the non-main series pokémon title that the 3DS deserves.


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks beautiful. Online co-op please? xD


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Well you gotta build the Pokemon install base on the 3DS first before the hardcore titles hit. 

So full camera movement? I'm interested.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 13, 2012)

Yesssss.  This makes me happy indeed.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn this is some awesome news.
God tier music/story here we come!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 13, 2012)

One more reason to get a 3DS. Why do these reasons keep piling up >.


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 13, 2012)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue, was the best so far, I hope this one can beat it.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2012)

Now I'm gonna get a 3DS.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 13, 2012)

I recall playing the GBA version, i think it was Mystery dungeon Red perhaps

Never got into the DS ones.

This one will hopefully be nice as well.

I would consider purchasing a 3DS, just too expensive around here. The non-XL will set me back 290USD$

So yeah 

This is good news however.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

As long as this is released in English, I'm in.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> As long as this is released in English, I'm in.


It's Pokemon, don't worry about that. 

Waiting to hear more about this game, new features etc...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as this is released in English, I'm in.
> ...





Spoiler




















I'll worry about that, thank you.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll get this when its TIME!


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Translation please -.-


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 13, 2012)

Annnnnnnd I am sold.
Gotta buy this


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah more mediocre Pokemon games!


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2012)

^ here comes the pokemon haters and COD lovers. oh the irony.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 13, 2012)

Flame said:


> ^ here comes the pokemon haters and COD lovers. oh the irony.



Ignore him,he does not know what games are.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 13, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > ^ here comes the pokemon haters and COD lovers. oh the irony.
> ...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2012)

I've never played this series before, so all I can say is that "Mystery Dungeon" sounds incredibly skeevy.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I've never played this series before, so all I can say is that "Mystery Dungeon" sounds incredibly skeevy.


It's a secret mystery to everyone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2012)

Flame said:


> ^ here comes the pokemon haters and COD lovers. oh the irony.



Guild is actually older than 12 years old, so he's not a cod lover. How the hell did you even pull that out of your ass?


----------



## pasc (Sep 13, 2012)

pokemon on 3DS ? Only one thing to say... get your stuff together and finally do an n64 stadium equalivant Nintendo !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > ^ here comes the pokemon haters and COD lovers. oh the irony.
> ...



I also thought that CoD hate and Pokemon hate went hand in hand. Both are notorious for being very samey and both have obnoxious diehard fanbases.

EDIT: But for a pun, the only "mystery" here is who the hell would buy this.


----------



## emigre (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fuck yeah more mediocre Pokemon games!



This is the correct opinion.


----------



## InuYasha (Sep 13, 2012)

People will ruin this game like they did other dungeon games with password generators...


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2012)

The Catboy is pleased by this news.


----------



## Coconut (Sep 13, 2012)

Do want. :3


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > ^ here comes the pokemon haters and COD lovers. oh the irony.
> ...




Are you the wife in this lesbian relationship?


----------



## emigre (Sep 13, 2012)

Call of Duty>>>Pokemon.

Just sayin'


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fuck yeah more mediocre Pokemon games!



This game has much more in common with rogue-likes, in particular the SNES classic Shiren The Wanderer, than it does with Pokemon.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Sep 13, 2012)

Great news, PMD Sky is definitely in my top 3 of favorite DS games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck yeah more mediocre Pokemon games!
> ...



Outside of the fact that it's also just kinda crap TBH. I tried playing one of the DS ones and found it to be dull as hell. I don't hate roguelikes too much, I can enjoy them on occasion, but this was just bad.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty much every PMD game wasn't really worth playing after the main story TBH.
There's the bit of story post-game, but then it's pretty much just "grind for no reason whatsoever."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> There's the bit of story post-game, but then it's pretty much just "grind for no reason whatsoever."



That sounds like any Pokemon game, Mystery Dungeon or not.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 13, 2012)

I remember how godly the pokemon mystery dungeon generators were? One question though, HOW THE hell do these generators work. I mean I swear you could even put legendaries as the sender and get every item. I gotta admit even I used it to get certain tms and items.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I suppose if they act as a stepping stone to the more interesting gameplay styles I am OK with that; it is not always successful, indeed the attach rate is pretty low overall in my estimation, but pokemon does seem to have acted as springboard for better games.

Re: Password generators.... depending upon the game they work in a couple of subtly different ways.
1) The game quite literally has a password for everything and it checks against a list of those. This is used more for games with a simple level progression and no weapons carried over/possibility for deviation from a preset path.
2) The password itself is in fact an encoding of the things it stores- 4 digits of 0 through 9 is 10^4 or 10000 combinations which is enough to get a lot done*, but surprisingly not actually that much in the grand scheme of things. On top of this there is usually a method to check the password is correct (adding up all the numbers or something- see hashing) which is why failing to enter a "proper" password often fails. For this it is possible to figure out how it works (usually either by seeing the pattern in a lot of passwords or observing/altering the game at the assembly level) and from there a password generator is a matter of writing a tool to make them which is usually not that hard to do effectively.

*it need not be letters either- I remember some of the GB megaman titles had a nice grid which you could fill or leave- a 3x3 grid is 512 combinations and a 4x4 is 65536.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't care what you guys. I enjoyed the MD series far more than I enjoyed the main games (DS ones, mind you. No one fucks with the GBA games).


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 13, 2012)

It looks even better than I dared hope. :3


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> (DS ones, mind you. No one fucks with the GBA games).


I don't see a difference except for the worse graphics and the worse game mechanics.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


Nah, I'm the slave 

But hey, your post also doesn't make sense because if we're lesbians, then we'd both be the wives.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 14, 2012)

It's a mystery why anyone would care about this. They should be thrown in a dungeon.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2012)

This game will be definitely good.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 14, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> This game will be definitely good.


That's what people said about Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > This game will be definitely good.
> ...


Duke Nukem is not even comparable to pokemon.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Sep 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > This game will be definitely good.
> ...


Except Pokemon never took 12 years to make.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 14, 2012)

Spoiler






weavile001 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...





demonicstrife said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...












The point being that you can't say a game will definitely be good that long before release, especially since we have so little information about it right now.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 14, 2012)

I said that zelda skyward sword was going to be awesome and it was.


----------



## beta4attack (Sep 15, 2012)

First trailer:


EDIT: So I just watched this. It's just sooo awesome *o* and did any of you notice the Nintendo Network logo in the end? Hmm that means there's either multiplayer, DLC or free downloadable missions.


----------



## iFish (Sep 15, 2012)

I've always been a huge fan of this spin-off of the Pokémon games(As well as Ranger). I've been itching for a new once since Explorers of Time seeing as I didn't get sucked into Explorers of Sky mainly because it wasn't a long enough gap for me to want to buy the same story over again. 

But I do look forward to this


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 15, 2012)

I really hope they could get multiplayer in somehow, even if it was just like an PvP arena fight or something.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2012)

iFish said:


> I've always been a huge fan of this spin-off of the Pokémon games(As well as Ranger). I've been itching for a new once since Explorers of Time seeing as I didn't get sucked into Explorers of Sky mainly because it wasn't a long enough gap for me to want to buy the same story over again.
> 
> But I do look forward to this


No matter how hard I tried, I could never seem to get into Pokemon Ranger. It just wasn't to my liking at all. I've also tried to get into Explorers of Sky but like you said, the changes aren't significant enough to want to do the whole story over again. And as much as I played Explorers of Darkness, it got so dull after I figured out how easy it was when I had a Pikachu that knew Discharge on my team.

I am looking forward to seeing if they can make this different from the other Mystery Dungeon games, or if it will be like the same old main Pokemon Franchise here everything is the same.


----------

